# Reliant (Astro) Show



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

we are going today, Sunday, goldens are in ring 18 at 10:20!!! Love watching them and visiting the cool booths!

Not to mention Bear loves all the attention he gets & friends to meet!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Aww, I had to leave yesterday due to needing to have my son to his cardiologist in Baton Rouge tomorrow morning at 8:15. From there I'm heading to Navarre, Fl. to visit with my oldest son before I go back to teaching. I am getting a little tired of the driving. Can't bring River or Katie with me due to the doctor's visit, can't leave them in the SUV or bring them inside. So they and Dakota are staying here with my daughter, son and daughter-in-law. Got to watch the Goldens yesterday, missed them on Friday. Gorgeous.


----------

